
Dgraph has the potential to become a defacto standard for GraphQL powered DBs - velmu
http://react-etc.net/entry/dgraph-has-the-potential-to-become-a-defacto-standard-for-graphql-graph-databases
======
niftich
I wrote before [1] that GraphQL's true potential will be realized only once
databases start understanding it natively. This way, the DB's internal query
planner can figure out what data to retrieve -- just like SQL -- and the
developer doesn't need to hack together some bespoke translation layer between
the GraphQL server and the DB that wrestles with the impedance mismatch
between APIs.

If they can craft their messaging to fit this narrative, they can achieve as
much success as Mongo did when they rode the NoSQL hype and the unrelated
Node.js wave to great effect.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12499727#12501503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12499727#12501503)

